# Extract to...



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I bought a used Ranger Radial on a stand and got some 6 gallon bottling buckets with gates. I'm setting up my extraction area, and discovered that the stand is a bit short to put the buckets under. I could raise the extractor on cinder blocks or something, but...

When you extract, do you normally extract to a 2-5 gallon bucket, then put it in a 6 gallon bottling bucket, or... How do small timers usually do it?


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

I extract into a 5 gallon bucket. I have another 5 gallon bucket that I mounted a honey gate on the side about 1/2 inch from the bottom, this is what I bottle out of.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I put composite decking pads(full 1" thick) under the extractor feet and lag-screw the whole thing to the floor. I have a friend whole built a taller platform for his extractor and uses cable and turnbuckles to tie it down.


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

beegee said:


> I put composite decking pads(full 1" thick) under the extractor feet and lag-screw the whole thing to the floor. I have a friend whole built a taller platform for his extractor and uses cable and turnbuckles to tie it down.


We ended up putting it up on two-by-fours. I was just surprised that the standard stand was so short.


----------

